
Show HN: HN Styles - spdustin
https://gist.github.com/spdustin/c6f40d752776dac06d17f6b409e72ee1
======
kentt
Neat. You might be interested in putting it on Sylish

[https://userstyles.org/styles/browse/ycombinator](https://userstyles.org/styles/browse/ycombinator)

